# Rate the Pokémon above you on a scale from one to ten



## audrey729 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Rate the Pokémon above you on a scale from one to ten*

You read the title. Just do what it says. But you have to say a new Pokémon after you rate the one before you. Let me go first:

Igglybuff


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Rate the Pokémon above you on a scale from one to ten*

4,8

Aggron


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Rate the Pokémon above you on a scale from one to ten*

8, it's a pretty _solid_ pokemon.
Luvdisc


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Rate the Pokémon above you on a scale from one to ten*

2.
Stinks, sorry.

Joltick


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: Rate the Pokémon above you on a scale from one to ten*

6.3/13
Reason i chose luvdisc is cuz its so bad it's funny
Metagross


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Rate the Pokémon above you on a scale from one to ten*

6,7
Ah, the psionic tank. Not my favorite pseudolegend, but still quite awesome. Its associated Conquest character helps a bit, I suspect. And now to Ina's perfect link...
Empoleon


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Rate the Pokémon above you on a scale from one to ten*

Good pokémon, especially since it's evolved from a starter. I'll give it a:

9.5/10

Ralts?


----------



## JHG (Nov 10, 2021)

8/10 Quite nice. I’ve got the patience to turn that weakling into a sorceress in a dress or a Wakanda style blade master!
Sylveon


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Nov 10, 2021)

0/10 i hate fairy types ( me being a dragon )












Just joking btw

it's really a good Pokémon 8/10

What do you think about Charizard


----------



## JHG (Nov 11, 2021)

10/10 Tough looking and cool!
Raichu


----------



## haneko (May 24, 2022)

5/10

Doesn't stand out to me much.

Yanmega


----------



## JHG (May 24, 2022)

9/10. No contest!
Unfezant


----------



## JHG (Nov 5, 2022)

6/10
Vulpix


----------



## haneko (Nov 8, 2022)

10/10. Cute!

Bronzong


----------



## ValyceNegative (Nov 12, 2022)

1/10
Sorry, I have a very harsh relationship with this 'mon since not only I found it ugly, but it gave me an hard time during battles in Diamond&Pearl. And I really despised its cry!
But I'm leaving at least one point because I know it has a strong type combination... or it had. I'm not keeping up with newer games.

What about Blastoise?


----------



## JHG (Nov 12, 2022)

ValyceNegative said:


> 1/10
> Sorry, I have a very harsh relationship with this 'mon since not only I found it ugly, but it gave me an hard time during battles in Diamond&Pearl. And I really despised its cry!
> But I'm leaving at least one point because I know it has a string type combination... or it had. I'm not keeping up with newer games.
> 
> What about Blastoise?


Steel/Psychic will always be a good type combination.
Blastoise is cool! 9/10!
Eevee


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 12, 2022)

8/10 so many possibilities 

Fuecoco


----------



## ValyceNegative (Nov 14, 2022)

6.5/10. I don't think he's bad, though I'd have chosen a tad less saturated palette. Or maybe it's the 3d model that feels odd to me?

Togedemaru


----------

